# New Palm Plane



## Fret440 (Jan 20, 2013)

I got tired of the small metal Stanley plane that I have. Kept rubbing blisters on my thumb and generally being awkward to hold. So I took the blade and made a new one.  I managed to get the pin a little skewed but it works well anyway. 3 1/2 inches long and 2 1/4 inches at the widest. 28mm wide blade. Mesquite and Cocobolo with Texas Ebony pin and wedge.  Went well enough that I'm using some of the stuff I got from Joe Rebuild to build an 8 inch long version to go with my 1 7/8 inch wide blade.

Jacob

[attachment=16697]

[attachment=16698]


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2013)

That's pretty. Sure does have a wide mouth though how does it cut?


----------



## jimmyjames (Jan 20, 2013)

is that wenge or diw?


----------



## BarbS (Jan 20, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## Fret440 (Jan 20, 2013)

Cuts surprisingly well. Much more comfortable for me to hold and doesn't chatter too much. I need to get a quality blade for it as the blade is from a home depot plane.
Jimmyjames, the pin and wedge are both Texas ebony.

Jacob


----------



## Kevin (Jan 20, 2013)

It seems like to me you'd get a lot of tear out on some species with such a wide mouth. Have you experienced that?


----------



## Fret440 (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes Kevin, I have. But more from inexperience setting up a plane or just not sharpening the blade correctly. Now I have a little better arsenal and understanding of the above two things. On that small plane I will mostly be working with spruce and cedar as I mean it to be for braces. Almost done with the other plane I mentioned. It's still in the white and Joe Rebuild will have to identify the wood for the outer body. (sisso?) The center portions are Maple and the wedge / pin are Mesquite. I included an extra picture showing the two planes that I took apart and the rest of the planes I get to work with.  

Jacob

[attachment=16799]

[attachment=16800]


----------



## Fret440 (Jan 23, 2013)

Here's the second plane with a coat of wipe on poly. Hey Joe Rebuild, what's this wood? It's beautiful, and sometime in the future, maybe a few months, I might be interested in some more. 

Jacob

[attachment=16975]


----------

